# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  PRINCIPIANTE EN NUMISMAGIA

## mariio

hola 
me gstaria empezar con la numismagia 
conozco el empalme y algunas fintas tengo varias preguntas
una hay algun truco para hacer facil el empalme?
dos, siempre he tenido curiosidad por el tipico juego de monedas en el q s ponen 4 en las esquinas de la mesa y se van pasando alguien me lo puede explicar?o si no un juego cualquiera

----------


## Ella

> hola 
> me gstaria empezar con la numismagia 
> conozco el empalme y algunas fintas tengo varias preguntas
> una hay algun truco para hacer facil el empalme?


hola, bienvenido
hay muchos empalmes, supongo que te referiras al clasico...la unica forma qeu salga es practicando, no lo tomes como algo que tienes que hacer, que te inpones..si no, que haces porque quieres y te gusta..estate todo el dia con la moneda empalmada, y ya..jeje, sguro que te sudara la mano y se te caera mil veces..pero luego deja de sudar.
cualquier cosa pregunta

----------


## Goreneko

> dos, siempre he tenido curiosidad por el tipico juego de monedas en el q s ponen 4 en las esquinas de la mesa y se van pasando alguien me lo puede explicar?o si no un juego cualquiera


El juego se llama 'coin matrix' y hay muchas versiones

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por mariio
> 
> dos, siempre he tenido curiosidad por el tipico juego de monedas en el q s ponen 4 en las esquinas de la mesa y se van pasando alguien me lo puede explicar?o si no un juego cualquiera
> 
> 
> El juego se llama 'coin matrix' y hay muchas versiones


coin matrix tb es el de las 4 monedas que se van cubriendo con las manos? creo que se refiere a ese...no al de cartas

----------


## eidanyoson

Si que hay muchas versiones, de hecho, hay una version del matrix con cartas. Son cartas que tienen en la cara dibujada una moneda, y según haces el juego las caras aparece vacías y en una dos monedas. Repites u aparecen 2 vacías y en un dos caras dos monedas y así. Es igual que el de monedas pero sin usar monedas. Lo que no recuerdo es el nombre...

----------


## BusyMan

Por ser un tanto puristas en los juegos en los que cubres las monedas (conchas, tapas de cocacola, dados, azucarillos... toma ideas) con las manos se suelen llamar Chink-a-Chink y no matrix

----------


## Ella

yo lo llamo "chikichiki", asi no se me olvida el nombre...  :Lol:

----------


## mariio

Y DONDE PUEDO APRENENDER COSAS SOBRE EL MATRIX?

----------


## Samuel magic

En el penguin hay videos del matrix. Mariio te recomiendo unos videos:
-complete introducion to coin magic de michael ammar, te enseña las tecnicas básicas para aprender numismagia, y a mediado que pasa el video te enseña unos buenos juegos y.. otro video en el que puedes aprender juegos es coin magic de david stone, es un joven mago frances muy bueno con respecto a monedas, enseña muy buenos juegos.

Saludos y Suerte    :Wink:

----------


## Ella

> En el penguin hay videos del matrix. Mariio te recomiendo unos videos:
> -complete introducion to coin magic de michael ammar, te enseña las tecnicas básicas para aprender numismagia, y a mediado que pasa el video te enseña unos buenos juegos y.. otro video en el que puedes aprender juegos es coin magic de david stone, es un joven mago frances muy bueno con respecto a monedas, enseña muy buenos juegos.
> 
> Saludos y Suerte


no,no,no..stone no...esos juegos no son para principiantes, requiere confianza y tablas, es dificil jugar con 2 monedas o empalmar de 3 en 3...
si quieres aprender matrix 1º aprende el empalme clasico, porque es importante...luego libros solo de matrix no conozco, pero hay videos en donde solo hay matrix o hay magos que hacen entre otras muchas cosas algun matrix, como tambien hay un video de tecnica numismatica en el que enseña tecnicas de cartas con monedas.
pero ve poco a poco, 1º aprende bien el empalme, despues hablamos..

----------


## Samuel magic

ups, sorry jejej, no quise decir que empesara de una con david stone,
despues de michael ammar de aprender lo básico, que empiese con david, yo hice eso, y creo que empesé bien con el video de david stone, perdón si di a entender eso.

bye   :Wink:

----------


## Mecachis

> Por ser un tanto puristas en los juegos en los que cubres las monedas (conchas, tapas de cocacola, dados, azucarillos... toma ideas) con las manos se suelen llamar Chink-a-Chink y no matrix


 a mi no me hace mucho la numismagia , pero recientemente he leido en otro conocido foro un Impresionante estudio sobre la historia de los "matrix" desde su nacimiento hasta las últimas tendencias  y tengo entendido que el chink-a-chinck era a manos limpias , sin cartas ni ningún  accesorio, y que fué el motile el precursor de los matrix , y anteriormente el efecto de monedas simpaticas, o simpatizantes
saludos

----------


## Goreneko

yo solo lo conocia como matrix, ademas las dos versiones (con cartas y con manos desnudas) las he encontrado bajo el mismo nombre. cojo ideas para cubrirlas con mas cosas, que es una idea tonta pero que no se me habia ocurrido!!

----------


## Samuel magic

tambien está una buena versión de matrix que se llama matrix imposible, no se si lo han visto, pero para los interesados está en el penguin.

Saludos   :Wink:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Ella, para hacer un matrix no hace falta saber ni siquiera el empalme clásico, se puede hacer sin utilizar ningún empalme.   :Wink:

----------


## to

No es el matrix re-minted?

igualmnte yo te diria que te compres el Bobo ahi tenes para rato..

Saludos

----------


## mariio

[/quote]ya aprendi el matrix!!!!!!!
una cosa q es peguin?

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Chink a Chink es con las manos, lo puedes encontrar en el Expert coin magic made easy de David Roth (creo que en el volumen 1). Matrix Reminted es el nombre que le da penguin magic. 
Saludos

----------


## torrini

una recomendación y además nacional, el libro que publicó en 1998 el gran Manuel Cuesta - MONEDAS in crescendo -"el maravilloso mundo de la Magia con Monedas" . 
Es un libro muy completo, comenzando con técnicas básicas y terminando muy fuerte.
Me imagino que se lo podeis comprar al autor en "Magia Madrid" lógico no?
 :shock:

----------


## mariio

> una recomendación y además nacional, el libro que publicó en 1998 el gran Manuel Cuesta - MONEDAS in crescendo -"el maravilloso mundo de la Magia con Monedas" . 
> Es un libro muy completo, comenzando con técnicas básicas y terminando muy fuerte.
> Me imagino que se lo podeis comprar al autor en "Magia Madrid" lógico no?
>  :shock:


ya me hablaron de el de todas formas, muchas gracias

----------


## Ella

> una recomendación y además nacional, el libro que publicó en 1998 el gran Manuel Cuesta - MONEDAS in crescendo -"el maravilloso mundo de la Magia con Monedas" . 
> Es un libro muy completo, comenzando con técnicas básicas y terminando muy fuerte.
> Me imagino que se lo podeis comprar al autor en "Magia Madrid" lógico no?
>  :shock:


pues lo dudo porque segun tengo entendido esta agotado, un amigo lo consiguio en magia madrid en mayo...pero creo que ya no hay

----------


## torrini

pues hablar directamente con Manuel, que suele estar por alli. Supongo que estará pensando el reeditar de nuevo. :shock:

----------


## Ella

> pues hablar directamente con Manuel, que suele estar por alli. Supongo que estará pensando el reeditar de nuevo. :shock:


uff, lo dudo, con decirte que manuel le presto su propio libro a un amigo mio en la sei para que aprenda...

----------


## torrini

> Iniciado por torrini
> 
> pues hablar directamente con Manuel, que suele estar por alli. Supongo que estará pensando el reeditar de nuevo. :shock:
> 
> 
> uff, lo dudo, con decirte que manuel le presto su propio libro a un amigo mio en la sei para que aprenda...


es muy grande - tendremos que animarle a reeditar - hizo un buen trabajo y no se puede quedar asi.
Hablaremos del asunto en cuanto pueda verle. gracias por la información. :shock:

----------


## themagician

ya aprendi el matrix!!!!!!!
una cosa q es peguin?[/quote]

Una página en la que venden videos de magia:

www.penguinmagic.com

----------


## themagician

Además, con respecto a lo del matrix, Jorge Blass lo hizo en Ankawa con tortuguitas.

----------

